# Official: FAQ Discussion Thread v1.x



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This thread will serve as the official discussion area for the R15-FAQ V1.x


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Earl for coverting it to the PDF format. It looks good.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

You guys did a nice job on that.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

As both a mod and a user of the DVR I would like to say thank you very much much to everyone who helped work on the FAQ especially cabanaboy1977 & Carl6 who have gone way above and beyond here. We may not all agree on everything with this DVR but most everyone here is adult about our disussions and thats what helps to make this a great community.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Great Job everyone!!!

Now how do we get people to read it instead of posting questions covered by it?:lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wohlfie said:


> Great Job everyone!!!
> 
> Now how do we get people to read it instead of posting questions covered by it?:lol:


If you figure that out, let us know.
As TCF has had that problem since the first day I logged in there...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> As both a mod and a user of the DVR I would like to say thank you very much much to everyone who helped work on the FAQ especially cabanaboy1977 & Carl6 who have gone way above and beyond here. We may not all agree on everything with this DVR but most everyone here is adult about our disussions and thats what helps to make this a great community.


Thanks Clint. This is why I love this forum. Almost everyone is adult about everything and is really nice.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Good job guys! Missing the #1 FAQ, "When is the next update coming?".

Not that it's any different for all the different software I work with. It's always 2 camps, YEAH an update and ON NO an update.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Missing the #1 FAQ, "When is the next update coming?".


Hah! I wish we could have included that (along with an answer of course), but my psychic abilities just aren't up to snuff these days.

Glad I could contribute.

Carl


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Great job guys! Your hard work is appreciated, and the information you have compiled, will be of great help to all members, whether "newbie" or "old-timers".


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

No comments on the FAQ for several days. No sure if that is good, bad, or meaningless.

So I figured I'd throw a post in here just to bump it back to the top of the listings so people don't forget this thread is here.

We are looking for feedback - good or bad - so that future revisions of the FAQ can get better.

Thanks,
Carl


----------



## suzannew (Jun 17, 2006)

Just had to replace the Tivo on Thursday with the R-15. The on-screen guides are definitely not as intuitive as Tivo and the user's guide is so general that it's almost no help at all. So, I feel very lucky that I stumbled onto this website and in particular, this guide. Thank you all for putting it together.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Glad we could help Suzannew. It's good to know our FAQ helped a newbie to the R15. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

Ok, here's a real question to add to the FAQ:
*
How do you delete a recurring manual recording?*

I set up a recurring recording for every Mon-Fri at 10:00 pm CT on Comedy Central. Then I decided I wanted to create four separate recurring manual recordings, one each for Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, when the Daily Show is actually running.

I was able to delete the Mon-Fri recordings from the To Do list, but that only killed each instance of it on the schedule. How do I get rid of whatever adds it to the To Do list once and for all?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

TheTooleMan said:


> Ok, here's a real question to add to the FAQ:
> *
> How do you delete a recurring manual recording?*
> 
> ...


Doesn't it create a entry on the priortizor? If not i think you have to go to where you setup the manual records and delete it from there. I know someone asked this not that long ago, wish I could remember the exact answer.

Carl, this is definately something we should add the the FAQ.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmm. Need to do some testing and see what we can find, then I agree, add the results to the FAQ.

Thanks for the question.

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Found the post I was talking about http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=57894&highlight=recurring+manual+recordings

He said he found it in the prioritizer but he couldn't delete it.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Isn't there something called "scheduler" in the setup menus? Maybe there?


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Isn't there something called "scheduler" in the setup menus? Maybe there?


Duh, yeah. Scheduler takes you to the To Do list where you can delete individual entries created by the recurring event. You can also access "Manual" from the Scheduler menu, but there is no list of manual record events and no "delete" option. I haven't looked at the prioritizer since trying this method, but I do not think it has a "delete" option, either.

So I stuck my toe in the water and a shark bit my foot off. What's new? :grin:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

In the priortizer, you will see the re-occuring manual record in it's priority listing.

Highlight it, and hit "-""-" (double dash) and it will delete


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

TheTooleMan said:


> So I stuck my toe in the water and a shark bit my foot off. What's new? :grin:


Hope I'm not the shark in reference. If so, I wasn't biting, and appologize if it came off that way.

Damn! All these smilies, and I can't find a shark one!


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> In the priortizer, you will see the re-occuring manual record in it's priority listing.
> 
> Highlight it, and hit "-""-" (double dash) and it will delete


I selected the recording, went to the "record" menu, and deleted it there. Don't have a "dash" button programmed on my URC remote. Hope that did the trick.

Will you be updating the FAQ with this procedure?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

We are going to wait to update the FAQ untill after the next release has been out and we have a chance to see what is fixed or what other issues come up.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> We are going to wait to update the FAQ untill after the next release has been out and we have a chance to see what is fixed or what other issues come up.


:eek2: <------ Me, holding my breath.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> :eek2: <------ Me, holding my breath.


Are you holding you breath for the update or for anticipation for the new FAQ  ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You should have to wait that much longer...

You might be able to hold your breath and survive....

Maybe


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You should have to wait that much longer...
> 
> You might be able to hold your breath and survive....
> 
> Maybe


_Shouldn't?_ I hope.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry... yes... that is "shouldn't"

I have been out the last few days (dealing with some serious health concerns)


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry... yes... that is "shouldn't"
> 
> I have been out the last few days (dealing with some serious health concerns)


Hope you're feeling better... but that sure does look like a Freudian slip! :hurah:


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Are you holding you breath for the update or for anticipation for the new FAQ  ?


More the update than the FAQ. I think I've seen or heard most of the FAQ's by now


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You should have to wait that much longer...
> 
> You might be able to hold your breath and survive....
> 
> Maybe


You go ahead and hold your's Earl. Will do periodic "blue" checks on you  

And also, sure hope you are feeling better and whatever the issue is is rapidly and satisfactorily resolved.

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Other than going into the TDL, pressing SELECT on the item you want to delete, then selecting Record and then selecting Cancel Record? Isn't there something like dash-dash to just delete it from the list?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Dash-Dash doesn't work from the to-do list


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

No mark & delete option there? Isn't that available somewhere other than MyVOD?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Mark and Delete is only in MyVod


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Mark and Delete is only in MyVod


This needs to added. I miss this from my UTV


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

The real PITA is that I'm in deleting TDL items that are flagged as Will Not Record as my TDL is pegged at 99/100 and I cannot create anything new until I bring that number down. So I go in, delete 3-4 items with this long process and by the time I'm done, the R15 has already added items to the TDL and I'm back up to 99/100 again.

Combine 5 SLs that show multiple times a day with the fact the R15 doesn't have any type of 28 day rule, with the fact that the First Run/Repeat logic works on some shows/networks but not others and with the 100 item limit and you run into a TDL that's full. Plus, when any show that has a conflict and will not be recorded also takes a slot in that 100 limit, you pretty much have a DVR that has been crippled.

I know the DTivos didn't have imposed limits. I don't know about UTV and do not know about any Dish DVRs. But I would guess the R15 may be the only DVR in production that has these types of limits.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I have 121 SP's on my R-10 and its working fine.  There is no counter in the TDL but there are 8 shows to a screen, after the first one which has 7, and I scrolled down 50 times, FIFTY screens, before I got bored and stopped. This makes a total of 399 items in my TDL and I could have kept going as I wasnt done the two weeks yet.

I am having doubts that I can go back to the R-15, which I prefer over the R-10 in almost every way, until the limits are raised and the SL logic is as reliable as the R-10.

Its NICE  not having to check the TDL everyday and know what you select to record will record.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I know the DTivos didn't have imposed limits. I don't know about UTV and do not know about any Dish DVRs. But I would guess the R15 may be the only DVR in production that has these types of limits.


UTV didn't have an limits either. I'm really shock that your todo list gets to the 99/100 limit. I have 40 some SL and it should easily be at 99/100 all the time but it nevers gets there (since the "patch" on the todo list). It will usally get up to 80 something at the highest. The other weird thing that my todo list doesn't autofill in after I delete things off of it. I usally will have to leave it alone for a couple of hours before I notice any changes. I'm wondering what is different between mine setup and yours? The only records that I use are SL and sometimes a single record.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I'm wondering what is different between mine setup and yours?


I dont have the upgrade yet but mine works like yours. Even with 50 SL's my TDL rarely ever filled up and when it did if I deleted a few, it would be hours or even the next day before it refilled, never instantly.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I dont have the upgrade yet but mine works like yours. Even with 50 SL's my TDL rarely ever filled up and when it did if I deleted a few, it would be hours or even the next day before it refilled, never instantly.


I don't have the update either so maybe this is something new to the update? But I think I've seen Wolffpack say that this happened before the update.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

My SLs contain items like Good Eats, The Daily Show, Seinfeld, two local news shows, Food 911, Paula's Home Cooking and such. Shows that are on at least every day and many times more than once a day. With the First Run/Repeat problem, that can fill up the TDL quickly.

I just had to RESET my unit do to a SEARCH -> Recent Finds lockup and right now I have 24 items in my TDL and it's only populated through Saturday morning at 5:00 am. Basically 24 items in 48 hours.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok, that's more than I have that come on daily. I think I just have Power Rangers, Simpons, South Park, and Stargate SG-1 that come on more than once a day (sometimes). Some off the other things I have come on more than once a week but not usally more than once a day so that could be the differance.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> My SLs contain items like Good Eats, The Daily Show, Seinfeld, two local news shows, Food 911, Paula's Home Cooking and such. Shows that are on at least every day and many times more than once a day. With the First Run/Repeat problem, that can fill up the TDL quickly.
> 
> I just had to RESET my unit do to a SEARCH -> Recent Finds lockup and right now I have 24 items in my TDL and it's only populated through Saturday morning at 5:00 am. Basically 24 items in 48 hours.


Kind of off topic, but if you're looking for a comedic cooking show, I would suggest Semi-homeade with Sandra Lee. She's very unintentionally funny.


----------



## Tick (Sep 15, 2006)

Hello

I am new to this site and just read the R15 FAQ. Very impressive.

I was considering upgrading my DTV service from basic to DVR. I have never had a DVT TiVo before. I did some searching and heard nothing but horror stories about the R15! Your FAQ doesn't make it sound that bad. Am I missing something or has DTV worked out the problems.

Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Tick said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new to this site and just read the R15 FAQ. Very impressive.
> 
> ...


Yes and no.... The R15 has been significantly improved from it release about a year ago.

A lot of those "horror" stories, are true and legit from some users. 
But A good number are from people that interpreted other peoples posts, and added to them... without ever owning one.

In general... the R15 is a good box, works for a larger number of people.
But it is not perfect... and you could have issues...

Even though there hasn't been a software update in a few weeks, DirecTV is still working on the box and it will continue to improve.


----------



## Tick (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks. I am still considering getting it. Never having used a DVR I have nothing to compare it to. Maybe my expectations won't be too high.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I know your new here but there was a special that just ended where you got the R-15 totally free plus free installation. You can try calling DirecTV and see if you can still get it but I know online ordering doesnt accept the code anymore.


----------



## scubaduba (Sep 14, 2006)

If you have never had a DVR before you'll probably find the R15 very cool.


----------



## marksrader (Sep 14, 2006)

I really get a kick out of "tips and Tricks" has anyone started a thread that focuses on interesting things we can do with our R15s?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

marksrader said:


> I really get a kick out of "tips and Tricks" has anyone started a thread that focuses on interesting things we can do with our R15s?


first off, :welcome_s to the forum.

Right now all we have is the FAQ at the top of the forum. Most of the good info is in ther. There really are not my "tricks" with the R15 just a heck of alot of tips on how to work around issues. So far no one has found any hidden codes to activate things like on the Tivo's. Right now the only codes that we have are the 02468 to force downloads and a code to get into advanced screen that will enable the destacker in the unit (I forgot the code right now).


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

marksrader said:


> I really get a kick out of "tips and Tricks" has anyone started a thread that focuses on interesting things we can do with our R15s?


Try getting it to work. That should be entertaining enough for you.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Right now all we have is the FAQ at the top of the forum. Most of the good info is in ther. There really are not my "tricks" with the R15 just a heck of alot of tips on how to work around issues. So far no one has found any hidden codes to activate things like on the Tivo's. Right now the only codes that we have are the 02468 to force downloads and a code to get into advanced screen that will enable the destacker in the unit (I forgot the code right now).


man that stinks, I really like the code that sets the clock in the lower right hand corner that the DTivo units have, as well as the NPL info code that shows the info of the recorded items before going into the actual recording itself


----------

